# best diy 3 way for under 1000



## perfecxionx (Mar 1, 2009)

Can you guys throw out some strong contenders in this price range? I'd like to just have 2 floorstanding 3 way towers than i can run 50/50 music/tv without a subwoofer. I currently have my sights set on the mini statements.


----------



## Kiwilistener (Apr 5, 2010)

You could build a set of the PMS as I'm currently doing. The drivers I'm using are the same as my HT mains and they will be replaced with the PMS as its a better design.

Heres my build thread to date. 
Total cost should run out at about $700.00 NZ dollars, but will vary depending upon what components and drivers you use and how much woodwork you are able to do.
Heres a shot of the whole family, Mains , mids and rears

Cheers
Ralph.M


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

How big are you looking for? I've always liked the looks of the Zaph SB12.3, being an MTMW it's a size up from my own DIY TMWs with a 12" woofer. 

Are you looking at $1000/pair and does that include cabinets?


----------



## perfecxionx (Mar 1, 2009)

yea that was total so maybe 700-800 for all the hardware (drivers,xovercomponents), if it was a really reputable design, id go higher. i like the troels jazzman, but he seems to have removed that from his site?


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Look in the past blog entries for Troels. Most are in that section. I 2nd the SB acoustics floor stander. I have dreamed of a couple of those for a 2 channel setup. Also the Seos Fusion uses a 15" driver that delivers bass with authority.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

take a look at the 1099 Tux SEOS 3 way build that Tuxedocivic is designing over at AVS and DIYsoundgroup. looks to be a beast


----------



## EG92B16A (Jul 29, 2011)

I too can recommend the sb acoustics SB 12.3.
I don't exactly have them in my living room, but I do have the woofer that is being used as a sub. With only 75w of power, it can produce some powerful bass. The mids and tweeters I have used in my own design, and they sound great. You can't go wrong.

Jason


----------

